# Forum Argomenti di discussione Altri argomenti  Contributi Inps - Prescrizione e misura sanzioni

## shailendra

Con lettera datata 3 agosto 2010 a un mio cliente viene contestato il mancato versamento Inps Gestione Separata relativo all'anno 2004. 
Ma i contributi Inps non si prescrivono entro 5 anni dalla data di scadenza del pagamento? Ergo, dichiarazione del 2004, scadenza 20 giugno 2005, più cinque anni = 20 giugno 2010. Il mio cliente non ha mai ricevuto comunicazioni di sospensione della prescrizione. O sbaglio qualcosa?
Inoltre, qualcuno mi sa dire come fa l'Inps a calcolare le sanzioni? Possibile che per un debito di 7.268 uro applichi una sanzione di 5.951 uro (82%)? Saranno passati anche cinque anni, ma mi sembra esagerato. Solo che non so come l'Inps calcola le sanzioni

----------


## alias61

> Con lettera datata 3 agosto 2010 a un mio cliente viene contestato il mancato versamento Inps Gestione Separata relativo all'anno 2004. 
> Ma i contributi Inps non si prescrivono entro 5 anni dalla data di scadenza del pagamento? Ergo, dichiarazione del 2004, scadenza 20 giugno 2005, più cinque anni = 20 giugno 2010. Il mio cliente non ha mai ricevuto comunicazioni di sospensione della prescrizione. O sbaglio qualcosa?
> Inoltre, qualcuno mi sa dire come fa l'Inps a calcolare le sanzioni? Possibile che per un debito di 7.268 uro applichi una sanzione di 5.951 uro (82%)? Saranno passati anche cinque anni, ma mi sembra esagerato. Solo che non so come l'Inps calcola le sanzioni

  non ho certezze sulla prescrizione, però anche se fossero 5 anni...da quando? direi dalla data di presentazione dell'Unico che è il modello con il quale calcoli contributi dovuti alla gest. separata : quindi 5 anni dal 30.09.2005 e quindi ancora nei termini ....però ripeto non ne sono certo 
sulle sanzioni - l'inps di solito (almeno qui lo fa) dettaglia le sanzioni in base alle varie tipologie - in un caso come il tuo sanzioni sono pari a TUS + 5,5 punti (però per anni passati era diverso dovresti vedere anno per anno) col limite del 40% dell'importo non versato - quindi sembrano in effetti eccessive tuttavia da verificare sanzioni, interessi di mora etc, consiglio di andare all'inps

----------


## dod

> Con lettera datata 3 agosto 2010 a un mio cliente viene contestato il mancato versamento Inps Gestione Separata relativo all'anno 2004. 
> Ma i contributi Inps non si prescrivono entro 5 anni dalla data di scadenza del pagamento? Ergo, dichiarazione del 2004, scadenza 20 giugno 2005, più cinque anni = 20 giugno 2010. Il mio cliente non ha mai ricevuto comunicazioni di sospensione della prescrizione. O sbaglio qualcosa?
> Inoltre, qualcuno mi sa dire come fa l'Inps a calcolare le sanzioni? Possibile che per un debito di 7.268 uro applichi una sanzione di 5.951 uro (82%)? Saranno passati anche cinque anni, ma mi sembra esagerato. Solo che non so come l'Inps calcola le sanzioni

  Mi sembra esagerata la misura della sanzione. La prescrizione è quinquennale e decorre dalla data in cui sarebbe dovuto avvenire il versamento (entro il termine del versamento del saldo dellirpef).
Per quanto riguarda la misura delle sanzioni confermo quanto scritto da alias61
Ciao

----------


## robil

> Con lettera datata 3 agosto 2010 a un mio cliente viene contestato il mancato versamento Inps Gestione Separata relativo all'anno 2004. 
> Ma i contributi Inps non si prescrivono entro 5 anni dalla data di scadenza del pagamento? Ergo, dichiarazione del 2004, scadenza 20 giugno 2005, più cinque anni = 20 giugno 2010. Il mio cliente non ha mai ricevuto comunicazioni di sospensione della prescrizione. O sbaglio qualcosa?
> Inoltre, qualcuno mi sa dire come fa l'Inps a calcolare le sanzioni? Possibile che per un debito di 7.268 uro applichi una sanzione di 5.951 uro (82%)? Saranno passati anche cinque anni, ma mi sembra esagerato. Solo che non so come l'Inps calcola le sanzioni

  Le sanzioni in anni "vecchi" ammontavano anche al 100% dei contributi omessi. Attualmente non superano il 10% annuo. Quindi una verifica del conteggio richiederebbe la costruzione di una matrice in cui indicare misura delle sanzioni e periodi di applicazione delle sanzioni stesse.

----------


## dod

> Le sanzioni in anni "vecchi" ammontavano anche al 100% dei contributi omessi. Attualmente non superano il 10% annuo. Quindi una verifica del conteggio richiederebbe la costruzione di una matrice in cui indicare misura delle sanzioni e periodi di applicazione delle sanzioni stesse.

  la riforma del regime sanzionatorio è avvenuta ad opera dell'art.116,comma 8 e seguenti, della legge 23 dicembre 2000, n. 388  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
ciao

----------


## iosono66

> Con lettera datata 3 agosto 2010 a un mio cliente viene contestato il mancato versamento Inps Gestione Separata relativo all'anno 2004. 
> Ma i contributi Inps non si prescrivono entro 5 anni dalla data di scadenza del pagamento? Ergo, dichiarazione del 2004, scadenza 20 giugno 2005, più cinque anni = 20 giugno 2010. Il mio cliente non ha mai ricevuto comunicazioni di sospensione della prescrizione. O sbaglio qualcosa?
> Inoltre, qualcuno mi sa dire come fa l'Inps a calcolare le sanzioni? Possibile che per un debito di 7.268 uro applichi una sanzione di 5.951 uro (82%)? Saranno passati anche cinque anni, ma mi sembra esagerato. Solo che non so come l'Inps calcola le sanzioni

  Ho avuto il tuo stesso problema e in effetti tale richiesta è prescritta, lo dice la circolare 69/05 dell'Inps la quale si adegua  all'orientamento giurisprudenziale ovvero la prescrizione parte dal giorno nel quale va versato il saldo risultante dalla dichiarazione dei redditi, fino a quel momento l?inps faceva partire la prescrizione dalla data in cui l'Amministrazione finanziaria gli comunicava il reddito del contribuente tenuto a pagare la contribuzione previdenziale. Con il nuovo criterio, l'Inps non può utilizzare il periodo di tempo che il Fisco impiega a verificare le dichiarazione dei redditi e avrà quindi meno tempo per recuperare i versamenti.

----------


## ius

> Ho avuto il tuo stesso problema e in effetti tale richiesta è prescritta, lo dice la circolare 69/05 dell'Inps la quale si adegua  all'orientamento giurisprudenziale ovvero la prescrizione parte dal giorno nel quale va versato il saldo risultante dalla dichiarazione dei redditi, fino a quel momento l?inps faceva partire la prescrizione dalla data in cui l'Amministrazione finanziaria gli comunicava il reddito del contribuente tenuto a pagare la contribuzione previdenziale. Con il nuovo criterio, l'Inps non può utilizzare il periodo di tempo che il Fisco impiega a verificare le dichiarazione dei redditi e avrà quindi meno tempo per recuperare i versamenti.

  Ciao, anche io sono nella stessa situazione. Mi farebbe molto piacere sapere come hai risolto iosono66.
Tramite lettera del tuo avvocato? Oppure esiste un fac-simile online da scaricare e  compilare? A chi l'hai inviato?
Grazie1000 per l'aiuto
ius

----------


## roberta66

Ho lo stesso identico problema, la notifica è avvenuta a metà settembre 2010, e sapete come hanno interpretato la circolare 69/05 nella parte in cui recita "Conseguentemente il termine prescrizionale decorre dal giorno in cui i contributi in argomento dovevano essere corrisposti secondo la normativa vigente e, quindi, dal giorno in cui doveva essere versato il saldo risultante dalla dichiarazione dei redditi dellanno di riferimento." ???
Hanno risposto dicendo che poichè esiste la possibilità di rateizzare il debito da Unico fino a novembre....la prescrizione è novembre dei 5 anni successivi!!!!
Qui da me non sentono ragioni e vogliono i soldi.
Che fareste? Visto che nel mio caso sono 12.000 euro, ce lo mettiamo in mezzo un ricorsino?  :Big Grin:    

> Ho avuto il tuo stesso problema e in effetti tale richiesta è prescritta, lo dice la circolare 69/05 dell'Inps la quale si adegua  all'orientamento giurisprudenziale ovvero la prescrizione parte dal giorno nel quale va versato il saldo risultante dalla dichiarazione dei redditi, fino a quel momento l?inps faceva partire la prescrizione dalla data in cui l'Amministrazione finanziaria gli comunicava il reddito del contribuente tenuto a pagare la contribuzione previdenziale. Con il nuovo criterio, l'Inps non può utilizzare il periodo di tempo che il Fisco impiega a verificare le dichiarazione dei redditi e avrà quindi meno tempo per recuperare i versamenti.

----------


## ius

> Ho lo stesso identico problema, la notifica è avvenuta a metà settembre 2010, e sapete come hanno interpretato la circolare 69/05 nella parte in cui recita "Conseguentemente il termine prescrizionale decorre dal giorno in cui i contributi in argomento dovevano essere corrisposti secondo la normativa vigente e, quindi, dal giorno in cui doveva essere versato il saldo risultante dalla dichiarazione dei redditi dell’anno di riferimento." ???
> Hanno risposto dicendo che poichè esiste la possibilità di rateizzare il debito da Unico fino a novembre....la prescrizione è novembre dei 5 anni successivi!!!!
> Qui da me non sentono ragioni e vogliono i soldi.
> Che fareste? Visto che nel mio caso sono 12.000 euro, ce lo mettiamo in mezzo un ricorsino?

  Beh, nel ricorso che ho presentato (specifico che io rientro nella categoria gestione separata) la normativa vigente menzionata dalla circolare succitata stabiliva che il versamento del saldo relativo all’anno di riferimento è effettuato entro il 20 giugno dell'anno di presentazione della dichiarazione stessa, come stabilito ai sensi del Decreto legge n° 63 del 15 aprile 2002 (convertito con modificazioni in legge n° 112 del 15 giugno 2002) il quale afferma che tali contributi devono essere versati alle scadenze previste per il pagamento delle imposte sui redditi (IRPEF) (quindi il 20 giugno!);
In particolare, il versamento a saldo del contributo INPS per l’anno 2004 era stabilito dalla Legge entro il 20 giugno 2005 come riportato anche nel sito web dell’Agenzia delle Entrate: www1.agenziaentrate.it/documentazione/scadenzefiscali/index.htm?categoriacontribuente=B&tipologiatributo  =6&selezionetemporale=mese&mese=06-2005 
quindi il termine prescrizionale iniziava a decorrere da tale data! la legge parla chiaro!
indi, secondo me, si stanno arrampicando sugli specchi...  :Wink: 
io fossi in te farei ricorso e se non lo accettano adirei per vie legali! cmq non sono un avvocato, prima di farlo ti consiglio di consultarne uno competente (avvocato tributarista/amministrativo)
fammi sapere  :Smile:  
PS: attenzione ai tempi per fare ricorso: nella lettera c'è scritto che hai 90 giorni dalla data di ricevimento dell'avviso bonario ma su un altro forum ho letto questo:
- Avviso pagamento contributi INPS - Ricorsi.net
e questo è la pagina web del sito inps dove parla di 30 giorni e non 90: INPS - Canale Informazioni
Quindi se l'avviso ti è arrivato a metà settembre, per sicurezza ti consiglio di ricorrere entro 30 giorni (io ho fatto così)
spero di esserti stato utile  :Wink:

----------


## roberta66

Utilissimo!!!
Grazie mille  :Stick Out Tongue:    

> spero di esserti stato utile

----------


## veronese

scusate se "rispolvero" questo post ma mi è di estremo interesse, in quanto ho una situazione del tutto nuova (come lo sono io, del resto, nel settore...)
nel 1988 è stato quantificato a un soggetto un debito di contributi inps per un totale di circa 20.000.000 di lire, con relative sanzioni pari a 38.000.000 di lire (ho già amaramente constatato che all'epoca vigevano le sanzioni in misura max del 200% quindi è "legittimata" la cosa). A seguito sentenze sulle quali non mi dilungo, è stata pattuita la trattenuta di 1/5 per il recupero delle somme. Nel 2005 l'avvocato dell'Inps comunica che il debito residuo corrisponde a € 3.500, cui però aggiunge le sanzioni nella misura pari a € 35.000!!! Mi sfugge un passaggio: nel caso di pignoramento concordato, è normale che le sanzioni continuino a essere calcolate? Inoltre, essendo cambiato il regime sanzionatorio, possono aumentare in modo cosi spropositato?
Scusate la banalità della mia domanda, ma ho davvero bisogno di chiarezza in merito, anche alla luce del fatto che nle 2008 l'Inps si è rivalso inutilmente per esigere ulteriori somme per le quali poi il tribunale ha sentenziato la non sussistenza dei fatti, quindi non parto di certo dal presupposto che quello che calcolano sia legge.... Molte grazie!

----------


## cucci cucci

Mi è capitato un caso analogo pochi giorni fa.
Ai fini della prescrizione la decorrenza parte dalla data di invio dell'avvio bonario o dalla data di notifica?

----------


## roby

a chi si occupa di sanzioni INPS segnalo l'articolo di approfondimento pubblicato oggi sul Commercialista telematico: INPS - Il calcolo delle sanzioni civili - Commercialista Telematico

----------

